# How to make a mac crash?



## GuitaristOfHell (May 23, 2011)

I was told macs are "in-crashable". So far that seems true because anything that would make my windows 7 crash won't make my friends Mac crash.  
We just want to crash it for fun. Now to prevent smart ass remarks we mean as to getting the software to crash. Tossing it out the window would crash it, but not the way we're looking to . So has anyone gotten a mac to crash? Google doesn't have anything .


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 23, 2011)

My Macbook Pro 2010 enjoys crashing all by itself 
And all I'm using is first-party software!
Those macs at school are even worse.
On the other hand I haven't had a crash on my win 7 lappy in a year 

EDIT: how do you get you pc to crash?
I gotta try that lol


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 23, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> My Macbook Pro 2010 enjoys crashing all by itself
> And all I'm using is first-party software!
> Those macs at school are even worse.
> On the other hand I haven't had a crash on my win 7 lappy in a year
> ...


Really? Well There's a few methods to crashing windows. Boot a code in notepad I believe and it will load until Windows runs of memory and crashes. To fix just turn the computer off and back on. ( I can't remember the code though). But for my last PC (was on it's last legs anyway, was 2 years old and ran the XP edition) I put it in and it went to hell and never came back . Well I had this Dell Inspiron desktop anyway when I did that so it was all good.


----------



## BrainArt (May 23, 2011)

My cousin and I used to do this to our uncle's mac, several times.

What we did was open up ALL of the applications at once and start doing several things on them (web browsing, messing around with old joke songs of ours on garageband, etc etc.)

Though, this mac is a few years old, not sure how it is on any of the newer ones, because I'm a PC user. My PC has never crashed on me at all.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 23, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> My cousin and I used to do this to our uncle's mac, several times.
> 
> What we did was open up ALL of the applications at once and start doing several things on them (web browsing, messing around with old joke songs of ours on garageband, etc etc.)
> 
> Though, this mac is a few years old, not sure how it is on any of the newer ones, because I'm a PC user. My PC has never crashed on me at all.


Nor has my new one...unless I intend it to . I will say though W7 is a kickass operating system. No problems with it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (May 23, 2011)

Haven't actually had a Mac crash on me. The Finder has crashed a couple times, but it gets up and running a few seconds later. Applications will crash occasionally, too. Probably a mechanism to stop bad processes before they make a mess.


----------



## BrainArt (May 23, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Nor has my new one...unless I intend it to . I will say though W7 is a kickass operating system. No problems with it.



Yeah, it is. I've been using it since late 2009 and have had no severe problems with it. I've had viruses, but I've gotten rid of every single one with ease.


----------



## Daggorath (May 23, 2011)

This thread needs more Ubuntu. Honestly, even on the most fucked up blue-screening computer, with hardware problems, Ubuntu will run stably. I loves it.


----------



## Thep (May 23, 2011)

OSX, Ubuntu, Windows 7 all crash....pretty equally in my experience too.


----------



## WickedSymphony (May 23, 2011)

The Macs at my old high school would crash constantly during our video production class. Also, a friend of mine has been having trouble with his 2010 MBP freezing during gaming (Warcraft, SCII, etc.) with the only way to fix it being a hard reset over the past couple days.

Personally, I have yet to have any problems with my Mac or with my Win7 desktop.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 23, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> The Macs at my old high school would crash constantly during our video production class. Also, a friend of mine has been having trouble with his 2010 MBP freezing during gaming (Warcraft, SCII, etc.) with the only way to fix it being a hard reset over the past couple days.
> 
> Personally, I have yet to have any problems with my Mac or with my Win7 desktop.


School macs seem to be a disaster here .


----------



## Daiephir (May 23, 2011)

I've never had a computer crash on me, except school owned ones  (you could probably punch through the screen [AHA! that's not trowing it out of the window ])


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 23, 2011)

Easy, abuse Logic.


----------



## MFB (May 23, 2011)

Run Final Cut 2008 or earlier edition, add obscene amounts of explosions and shit to entire production, proceed to do other things during rendering, voila - instant rainbow pinwheel of doom


----------



## leandroab (May 24, 2011)

No computer is "in-crashable". I had plenty of Macs go crazy on me. Kernel panic up the ass..


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 24, 2011)

Now to test these .


----------



## cataclysm_child (May 24, 2011)

Install Leopard, then open itunes, then close itunes. Also works with safari.

For some reason my MCP crashed every now and then when I closed a program.
Went to the apple store, they told me to hand it in for repairs saying it was a warranty thing, gave it to them the next day asking again if it was completely free, and they said, yes, warranty. I actually made sure of that a third time because I was planning on installing snow leopard anyway.

4 weeks later it was ready. 100 bucks. Warranty? There was nothing wrong with it so the warranty didn't cover it, haha! Formated the whole thing and got snow leopard. Problem solved.


----------



## Kryss (May 25, 2011)

meh i've seen my macbook pro crash a grand total of 1 time in a year. i don't even remember what did it. i'll take osx over win7 any day of the week.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 25, 2011)

My mac has crashed a few times before, not always the same thing though.


----------



## loktide (May 25, 2011)

1. open Logic
2. load line6 monkey


----------



## Bradd (May 25, 2011)

lol easy, just open garageband, pro tools, photoshop. then play something off garageband in the background, start editing a photo, and then switch over to browsing the web. 

however. like someone else said. ill take osx anyday over windows.


----------



## Fiction (May 25, 2011)

My mac crashes all the time, if I have Pro Tools with 8 Tracks, Safari and Guitar pro open it will usually crash, sometimes if its been on for 4+ hours it will crash when I "command+q" out of a program it just decides it crash time, its extremely annoying and this is the late 2008 mac. Although I know that the left fan doesn't work, so if I get that fixed that might help 

Oh well, saving up to build a new computer with windows now, I've always preferred that and think its time to go back.


----------



## synrgy (May 25, 2011)

I used a Mac for just shy of 2 years while I was living in Honolulu. Worst computing experience of my life. Crashed at least once per day.


----------



## mountainjam (May 25, 2011)

Install guitar pro 6, spend a few hours writing a tune, and then before you get a chance to save it, it will voluntarily crash for you


----------



## leandroab (May 25, 2011)

loktide said:


> 1. open Logic
> 2. load line6 anything


----------



## TheSilentWater (May 25, 2011)

Applications -> cmd+A -> cmd+o


----------



## maliciousteve (May 25, 2011)

I've never ever had the blue screen on PC or Mac. Windows 7 hasn't frozen on me either unlike XP did.


----------



## Kryss (May 25, 2011)

i didn't think line6 had any mac software. thought that stuff was all windows based?


----------



## nik35 (May 26, 2011)

Kryss said:


> i didn't think line6 had any mac software. thought that stuff was all windows based?



They had software for the Pocket Pod, but it was buggy and constantly crashed on me.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 28, 2011)

Write 'Mac' on a 1953 Land Rover - You'll be a hipster still, and you wont crash.


----------



## Curt (May 28, 2011)

Try fucking it. 


Seriously though, I have had a mac crash on me multiple times. Generally from having like 5 safari tabs and garage band open at the same time.


----------



## Tomo009 (May 28, 2011)

I swear macs hate me, I've had a beach ball of death almost every time I've used one.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 28, 2011)

Easy guide to make a Mac crash:

1. Uninstall OSX
2. Install Windows

Done.


----------



## AxeHappy (Jun 2, 2011)

In my experience, general usage. Often with "Mac Specific" programs like Final Cut Pro or Photoshop.


Runs better on Macs my ass.


----------



## Kryss (Jun 3, 2011)

osx seems uber stable to me. i don't use safari though  firefox 4 and no issues. logic pro and no issues. if musicians friend can get the shit together i'll have komplete running on it soon too. but don't seem to want to fix my account after a supposed "chargeback" from chase bank screwed my account before they updated their system. i might have to tell them to f off after 2 failed attempts to get this ordered through them and just get it through ams at regular price which will suck not getting the 10% discount i would have got from MF.


----------



## DavyH (Jun 3, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I was told macs are "in-crashable".


 
Yes, and the Titanic was unsinkable.

I've seen the beach ball of death a couple of times on mine and never quite figured out how and why it got there.


----------



## Kryss (Jun 3, 2011)

lol beachball of death i like that


----------



## Tomo009 (Jun 3, 2011)

DavyH said:


> Yes, and the Titanic was unsinkable.
> 
> I've seen the beach ball of death a couple of times on mine and never quite figured out how and why it got there.



I tend to get on my uni computers whenever I have phtoshop and the internet open and I try to open tabs or another program.


----------



## shanike (Jun 10, 2011)

go to the terminal.app and type:

rm -rf /

(spoiler: it's irreversible)


----------

